# Chemical guys Rinse Free Wash



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

Good Afternoon All,

I hope every one is in good health!

So a question, i have used ONR a fair bit for when my car is lightly dusty, but i do use Chemical guys LSP on my car, and my label matching brain is kicking in! i wondered if anyone had used chemical guys rinse free and is it any good at all?

Thanks all!


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I prefer ONR.
CG is similar but lacks some of the lubrication in my opinion.


----------

